# Gear advice for preschool class photos - backdrop support, backdrop, and lighting



## davidchoy (Mar 15, 2022)

Hi photographers! I need some quick gear advice for a backdrop system for next month… and favorite neutral backdrops. I mainly do outdoor portraits and events, but will be taking preschool “class pictures” next month!

1. 100+ little kids
2. 5-10 classes of groups 10-15 small kids with there teachers

What would you bring?

I have a choice of being in a basement with a little step stage, or in a window-lit white-wall room. I’ll probably pick the naturally lit space, because that’s where I’m comfortable. 

What backdrop system would you bring?

I’m not that interested in green screening anything, but would love a neutral/natural background and/or something super glam sparkle for an option.

Also: It probably wouldn’t be bad to have one or two large soft lights that recycle faster than my speed lights. As I mostly do events and outdoor portraits (especially during COVID), I have three canon speed lights and some more portable stands… but this will be a more stationary setup, so light system recommendations welcome as well… especially if you think they’ll be both more useful than the speed lights and practical later down the road in a home studio I want to build.

(I think almost everything will be shot with the 28-70 f/2 on an R5. I’ll have an EF 16-35 iii and an RF 85 1.2 to back me up for groups and singles if need be... but the 28-70 might be the one!)


----------



## unfocused (Mar 15, 2022)

*Lighting:* I highly recommend Adorama's Flashpoint system (Rebranded Godex). I have two XPLOR 400 and one XPLOR 600. 

*Backdrop:* If the room you are in has a blank white wall, that will be better than the backdrop. If the room with the stage has a curtain for the stage, that will be better as well. *I'd skip the backdrop and use either the wall or the stage and curtain.* The reason is that even with the widest available rolls of seamless paper, you probably won't be able to get 10-15 kids and their teachers in the frame without running out of backdrop. 

If you do use use seamless paper order from Amazon because they offer free shipping to prime members and the cost of shipping is more than the cost of the paper if you order from Adorama or B&H. 

Don't scrimp on the support system. You need the stands to be heavy enough so they don't tip over (be sure and sandbag them anyway) and the pole must be thick enough to support the backdrop. I fill my sandbags with gravel -- less messy and less likely to leak than sand.

*Lens:* That 28-70 is a nice lens, but if you are shooting groups, you will be stopping it down anyway to at least f8 or so, otherwise half or more of your group will be out of focus. 

*Lighting Modifiers:* If you use lights, you will need modifiers. Two lights and two large umbrellas or large softboxes should be good for the groups. I really like Adorama's Glow EZ Lock Softboxes. They pop out like umbrellas so you don't have to assemble them. Buy the largest ones you can afford and again, don't scrimp on the light stands. You *do not want *those lights and softboxes falling on the students.


----------



## davidchoy (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks. Also, "Through the ages" is my favorite in your "In America" set (https://thecuriouseye.com/in-america/).

1. Support system: Do you have a recommendation (web address)?
2. Paper/canvas: Do you have a recommendation (web address)? 

Yes, I do want a backdrop it flexible enough to actually fit my groups... and hopefully pair down to fit singles. Unfortunately, no curtain in the stage room, and there is an annoying, non removable plaque hung up against the longest wall in the white room.

Light modifiers: Adorama's Glow EZ Lock Softboxes look pretty great and also have me looking at the parabolic umbrellas as well... which I've never used! I think the straightforward solution is to just get two, white, shallow umbrellas. I already have one of profoto's translucent translucent umbrellas, so I may just supplement with white ones.

Lights: I'm pretty comfortable with my speed lights... but would love faster recycle time and battery control. I'm looking now at b10s and flashpoint... but not sure they will actually be that much better. Maybe I just need an external battery pack for the speed lights, which I've never considered until just now.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 15, 2022)

I use Photoflex stands and bar for backdrop support. The main thing is not to buy the light weight stands, but get the medium or heavy weight models from any manufacturer. 

For light stands, I use Avenger C Stands. Avenger is an industry standard but expensive and heavy. There are other brands. 

For seamless paper, I use Savage. But as I said I buy through Amazon because Prime members get free shipping and shipping costs as much or more than the paper.

I haven't been able to justify the expense of a canvas backdrop, although I would like to get one. I haven't had much success with canvas substitutes. They tend to create distracting wrinkles. Beyond seamless paper, it's pretty much up to personal taste.

I used to have nine 600EX and 600EXII. They cost more than the Flashpoint lights and recycle time was never fast enough. I had battery packs for each and it didn't help any. The problem with Canon speedlites is that it only takes one weak battery to slow the recycle time and you have to play needle in the haystack to find that weak battery. I don't know if the newest EL-1 speedlites are any better, but at $1,000 each they are more expensive than the best Flashpoint XPLOR lights. (Be sure to also buy an AC adapter and a spare bulb if you go with studio strobes, it's worth it for the reliability and security of a backup bulb)


----------

